# Calls made by iPhone via Bluetooth connection all static



## MarioL (12 mo ago)

Looks like something bug in phone. I used to read info about create some apps and application development services for iphone and its connection to car or etc. Because it will be useful stuff for many users. Because sometimes device can have glitch or bugs during work


----------



## cruze18MT (10 mo ago)

2WheelJon said:


> When I make a call from my iPhone connected via Bluetooth to the car the person receiving the class just hears static. No voice at all. If the phone is plugged into the USB port the call goes through OK. Have unlinked the phone and then paired it again without success.
> 
> Suggestions to fix appreciated.


I have the same issue. I have spoken to AT&T, Apple and Onstar. Still cannot isolate the problem. Call goes thru fine if I dial from the phone or the car's screen. Incoming calls are fine. So strange.


----------



## CarpAnne (9 mo ago)

I have the exact same problem. I asked if the car needed a software upgrade and the dealer said no, and they have no idea why it's doing that. It started happening maybe 6 or 8 months ago.


----------



## cruze18MT (10 mo ago)

CarpAnne said:


> I have the exact same problem. I asked if the car needed a software upgrade and the dealer said no, and they have no idea why it's doing that. It started happening maybe 6 or 8 months ago.


Mine began beginning of March after iPhone update 15.3.1. Two technicians at my dealership troubleshoot it for 2 1/2 hours and we proved that it is an Apple issue due to the update, it is not a car issue


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Could it be anything to do with the iPhone drive focus setting?


----------



## cruze18MT (10 mo ago)

Baldrico1 said:


> Could it be anything to do with the iPhone drive focus setting?


No, we tried that we went into every setting on the phone and every setting in the car. We paired a Samsung phone with the car and the hands-free worked perfectly. We paired another iPhone that did not have the update and it worked perfectly. And then we paired a brand new iPhone 13 with the update and it did not work. Clearly it’s anApple update issue


----------



## CarpAnne (9 mo ago)

Thank you for the feedback! I think I will deal with it and wait for a couple of more Apple updates. Hopefully it works itself out! So irritating! But not the worst problem in the world!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Sign up for the beta and update to iOS 15.4 that is available. If that doesn't fix it, at least you can use the Feedback Assistant in the beta to report the problem so Apple knows about it.


----------



## CarpAnne (9 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

CarpAnne said:


> Thank you!








Apple Beta Software Program







beta.apple.com


----------



## Alex_s94 (2 mo ago)

Static calls made. Do you mean the car was standing still? Modern mobile applications can work differently


----------



## atyendra (28 d ago)

Have you facing issue in mobile phone application or looking for mobile app development services so don't waste you time just connect with Orange Mantra & get best solution at reasonable price


----------

